# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  June 5, 2016 is a Sunday....

## PIRATE40

....So what are we going to do???????? if Select is closed.

----------


## JEK

Take him out to Eden Rock for dinner.

----------


## PIRATE40

Wouldn't be the same.....

----------


## Rosita

Party at the villa l'enclos

----------


## Rosemary

Je ne comprends pas...

----------


## PIRATE40

> Party at the villa l'enclos



   That can be arranged.......If the neighbors don't mind the noise.....I don't arrive until Sat. June 4...I will need a few assistants, maybe a few mermaids to assist??

----------


## Rosita

The neighbors Will be at the party ...So no problem at all  :Very Drunk:

----------


## GramChop

> Je ne comprends pas...



Rosemary, they are planning Marius' birthday soiree for 2016 and it happens to fall on a Sunday when Le Select is traditionally closed.

----------


## stbartshopper

Talk to the head of the kitchen of Le Select and ask to open it up and surprise Marius by cooking the burgers there yourselves as a surprise.

----------


## PIRATE40

Can mermaids cook???

----------


## Eric G

:thumb up: 



> Party at the villa l'enclos

----------

